# FF Media: Homemade vs. Commercial



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Homemade vs. Commercial?

Which is better. I know commercial will probably last longer, but why?

Can someone give me the dynamics behind FF Media. Also, is homemade stuff cheaper? Probably is?

And is it possible to make your own media, but commercial grade?


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I made homemade cultures for a month or 2, then I tried some of Josh's culture. It smells good, produces alot more, and lasts even longer.
Yes homemade is cheaper, but I probley would never go back to it, it smells bad and molds easier.

Curt.


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

I have used both the "power mix" and a more standard recipe. I found the power mix produces very well and lasts at least a month. The other recipe was potato flakes, powdered sugar, and brewers yeast. This recipe was also very productive, but it seems to stop producing more quickly. I have gone back to the power mix recently. As for cost, I feel it is a little cheaper, but it is a pain in the ... to make the power mix. I have used several prepared medias, and all were great. I find 1/2 volume of vinegar (i.e. 1/2 cup vinegar to 1/2 cup of water) works well to keep the mold down and the smell from getting too funky. Just my experiences.
Josh


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Either works just fine. Just make sure if you make your own to follow a good recipe.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

it smells like Josh Willard puts cinniman in his media.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Eds media works well and have been using it for awhile. I just made up my first cultures with Josh's media today thought I would give it a try, it does have a pleasant smell. Kind of like chai tea. I would be interested in the make up of these. I am afraid it is probably a trade secret. Josh does state that he gets the material at wholesale, as such you probably couldn't beat that cost if you were to make it yourself.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I use the power mix, and the only thing I don't like about it is having to wash the pan.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Each kinda has their own ups and downs. Prepared medias usually have greater ease... just add water and yeast type deal. They generally will smell less, and have less fungus issues (due to additives). Batches will also in theory be more consistant than if you're trying your own recipes. They produce well and for long periods. While many people are selling their own mixes now, a few of the mixes, like Ed's (10+ years) and Carolina have been tried and proven long term. Downers... there are secret ingredients or processes we will never find out about... shipping costs (that stuff is heavy!) and the generally higher cost of having someone else do the recipe part for you.

Making your own... you have to go out and find all the ingredients (not always an easy task depending on the recipe), they tend to smell more, obviously more effort to make! Some of them might not be as consistant each batch (may depend on ingredients) and their results are less predictable. Buying the ingredients in small amounts also means you are probably paying more for the ingredients than prepared recipes, but since you're the labor and there is no shipping the prices are comparable.

Personally, I'm lazy and I can't stand cultures that reek. I also like the fact that I know how my cultures are going to do, and how to modify them for the various seasons and what not. I like predictability in my cultures.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

I agree with Corey, homemade can prove to be unpredictable and often will smell quite bad. Although I do use Ed's Enhanced Culture Mix I find myself cringing every time I choose my shipping method. Shipping cross country is just not fun.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

That, my friend, is why I try and stock up at frog shows they are at  no shipping!


----------

